# More Sturmey Archer Questions



## wrongway (Sep 26, 2017)

......I always have more and more questions! I've had these three speed bikes for years now and have not rebuilt a hub yet. I also can't figure out how to get one open. I've watched the videos and see how the guy uses a screwdriver and hammer to get one open, but it doesn't work for me. How much better will one of those spanner wrenches work? They're kind of expensive, but if they work.....
  Also, as I mentioned in one of my earlier posts I'm struggling to get one of my bikes to stay in second. I changed the driver out. How much of an effect could that have? The trigger is awfully hard to shift down into low. Do I have the cable too tight? Could that effect second?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## rhenning (Sep 28, 2017)

Find a copy of the Glenn's Bicycle Manual and follow the step by step process that they borrowed from the Schwinn Service manual.  The service of the SA 3 speed hubs is about 14 pages long and double that if you count the Coaster brake versions.  TO much to copy on here and may be copyrighted.  Roger


----------



## wrongway (Sep 29, 2017)

rhenning said:


> Find a copy of the Glenn's Bicycle Manual and follow the step by step process that they borrowed from the Schwinn Service manual.  The service of the SA 3 speed hubs is about 14 pages long and double that if you count the Coaster brake versions.  TO much to copy on here and may be copyrighted.  Roger



I'll do that. Thanks!


----------



## blackhawknj (Oct 2, 2017)

Sutherland's manual-if you can find it-  has excellent step by step directions. In place of a screwdriver I would use a heavy duty punch pin (?). I found an excellent video from the UK, once you understand their accents they make it look easy. Anchoring the hub in a secure vise is a must.


----------

